# Sticky  How did you hear about Coffee Forums UK?



## Glenn

*How did you hear about Coffee Forums UK?*​
Word of Mouth / Referral728.09%Internet Search (eg Google, Yahoo, Bing)74884.04%Social Media (eg Twitter)121.35%Another Forum / Blog / RSS Feed323.60%Site Advertiser / Sponsor70.79%Other (please comment below)192.13%


----------



## Glenn

*Please Note - You must be signed in to Vote in this Poll - **Register for FREE *

Coffee Forums UK started little over 2 years ago and already has a member base of over 900 members.

We are keen to understand where you heard about Coffee Forums UK, and ways that we can become more visible.

With an increased membership comes additional benefits, such as more competitions and prizes, group buys (discount opportunities), and greater sharing of knowledge, and assistance from other members in your area.

Please take a few moments to choose the reason in the poll that you identify with, or choose 'other' and leave a comment below

Thanks for taking the time to help us plan to serve you better


----------



## philwbass

I'm fairly certain it was a google search.


----------



## sandykt

You know what, I can't remember but I'm sure it was a google search as well. I do know that I have made some good friends along the way.


----------



## vintagecigarman

I'm sure that it was Google as well. But it wasn't the first coffee forum I'd found. Also, it may just be my perception, but the frequency of posts seems much greater now than when I first joined?


----------



## ChiarasDad

I'm afraid I honestly don't remember at all.


----------



## BanishInstant

My filter machine broke, but after failing miserably with a Delonghi espresso machine as a replacement I decided to do some research. I found CoffeeGeek but I wanted a UK slant. Using one of the search engines I found Coffee Forums and I followed a thread of somebody who eventually bought a Gaggia Classic. So I joined and started posing my own questions.

Now I visit a couple of times a day, not only to help others on the voyage of discovery, but for the banter and the good naturedness of the site.


----------



## Denboyz

I found about you here: http://home.planet.nl/~rjeroenv/links.html


----------



## Glenn

Thanks - will add that link to our Links page


----------



## mike 100

found via google-- seemed a "friendly" forum-- and I was right!


----------



## Omaristalis

Another member tweeted a link, and I followed it!


----------



## LeeWardle

Who was it?


----------



## glug

Googled ; coffee forum and here I am, magic.


----------



## Blokie

Hi,

Google for me!

Mark

====


----------



## WorkerBee

Hi all!

It was google for me aswell!!

Thanks for having us on board....

Worker Bee


----------



## jackbean

Bing, google is evil


----------



## axelhulet

google of course


----------



## 20Eyes

Came across the forum link whilst searching Google for a new milk jug.


----------



## lostaquarium

I did a Google search and this came up.


----------



## vagabond

Looking for consumer reviews of either grinder, machine or roaster on Google. Used the keyword "UK" in the keyword phrase to get away from the endless US sites and bingo!


----------



## MikeHag

Google. Not searching for a forum specifically, but searching for things like mods, tutorials etc. and finding members posts on google results.


----------



## Coffee Lover

Google - searching for reviews / machines.


----------



## AndyL

Google for sure, I was also looking for information on mods but wanted a UK perspective, especially in terms of parts etc.

This is by far my favourite forum and the addition of the Tapatalk app for iPhone is an all round winner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ljwnorth

I was searching for forums which discuss coffee. Funnily enough a google search brought up this site.


----------



## Gjvdh

Searched on youtube. I found a vid here and saw this forum in the comment.


----------



## CoffeeMagic

Found a refer link on CoffeeForums. Had previously tried to join a UK group through other forums.


----------



## goodq

Google. Then Claudette from bellabarista.co.uk also recommended this forum


----------



## Martyn

Hi, I found out about Coffee Forums whilst I was googling to find out about spare parts for my Gaggia Classic.

cheers, Martyn.


----------



## fluffykiwi

google search, they own the i-planet.

glad I did though!


----------



## zombie

Google, during research for new machines.


----------



## Espressocrazy

Google Search!!


----------



## onemac

Remember every single problem you had with your first shots? Well I was on the interweb - google - trying to resolve some of mine and I kept coming across answers on this forum (green bar on the bottom of each post) so I joined









Al


----------



## scottbt

Friend on here recommended I join in the coffee fun.


----------



## FDC

It was through Google. I stumbled across the US site first of all then thought, hang on, is there a UK site.

The forum has 'bean' a great source of advice so far. Good to see I am not alone in my obsession with coffee!


----------



## Dazza010

Only just joined but found the site on Google


----------



## clickhappy

I have enjoyed reading posts on a few different coffee forums but most of them are US centric, the advice given on this forum is more relevant and often more down to earth, recommending affordable equipment and modifications to increase the performance of my existing kit.


----------



## chequ3r

I think it was a google search for something like "coffee forums" for me


----------



## anygreg

I found you on the Google


----------



## Outlaw333

I was a member of many other forums for a long time beforehand, It wasn't until Lee Wardle at my local Bostons told me that id better join this one as it is the best, Ive not looked back since!


----------



## 7tenths

By accident via 'Google'. I was looking for machine parts of all things ;-) Glad I found the forum tho', CoffeeGeek is very much geared to our cousins across the pond ;-)


----------



## on3orafter

Found it googling gaggia parts for my busted machine!


----------



## xiuxiuejar

via Google Looking to make sure I had done OPV properly.


----------



## Squall

Googled. I've only recently developed an interest in coffee and have been lurking on the forums for the past few weeks.


----------



## RobD

Was searching for what machine to buy and fount this site full of useful info


----------



## benbaldwin

Google for me and now it's become a daily ritual to log in and see what's happening!


----------



## monkeyhell

Found via Google, seems to be the top result!


----------



## Dhbone

Recommended by bella barista.


----------



## Tryfan

Google for me too.

I was at the stage of reading anything I could get my web browser to point to relating to coffee.


----------



## kiwigirl42

I found you guys via Google looking for Aeropress reviews; now proud owner of an Aeropress and just today ordered a Porlex grinder and Brazil Fazenda Tapera Natura whole roast beans from Hasbean.


----------



## NathanWills

Found via goggle, love the info, helped to be directed to Hasbean, still learning to make a great cuppa.

Nathan


----------



## Espressowell

Just did a quick Google search, and there you were!


----------



## MikeHag

I think it would be interesting to know what new members were searching for on google when they found us.


----------



## MWJB

I was sitting at the PC and thought, "I'd like to know more about coffee making", being signed up to other interweb forums, thought I'd type in "Coffee forums" to see what popped up, this one seemed to have the busiest traffic of the UK forums.

Very glad I did too...it's opened up a whole new world of understanding


----------



## Soapbox

Google and several pages deep


----------



## Sullie

I too googled myself here whilst researching which machine to buy and liked the look and feel so much have signed up and am sure will learn much here.


----------



## Hop

Google led me here


----------



## gk36

google search, while deciding I 'need' more and more expensive machines in my life!


----------



## nearlyalex

google search brought me here


----------



## Prata

I was looking to buy a machine on google, but I can't buy one because I need more posts!


----------



## MacGimmer

I was looking for help repairing my Gaggia Baby Class and found the forum. Lots of useful help here, it's great./

The Gimmer


----------



## Sui

My Gaggia classic just arrived, searched for guides


----------



## Dordes

I decided to enter the world of coffee making and purchase an espresso machine and grinder. I am so glad I found this site (Google) which helped me decide on a Rancilio Silvia and MC2 grinder.

Still honing my coffee making skills but what I am now making is way superior to the high street coffee shops which I still visit occasionally.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## UK300

Google,been a tea man just started to get into coffee


----------



## Lewis

I was looking for info on used commercial grinders and stumbled upon this wealth of knowledge via Google.


----------



## fluidjax

I just search for coffee forum uk, I guess its not surprising this came top of the list


----------



## tapped

Google whilst searchign for low flow issues on my Gaggia classic


----------



## teenslain

Was just told by a fellow cyclist that the exact grinder I'm after has come up in your classifieds section...


----------



## teenslain

Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Silvia, Porlex Tall, allergic to caffeine... I know, crazy... Diagnosed caffeine intolerant 19 years ago, Spanish... Coffee is just what we do...


----------



## robrain

Searched for Fracino and Graef, found some helpful comments in the forums, bought a Fracino Piccino as a result.


----------



## fatboyslim

Nice! Did you buy the new one with the touch pad? How are you finding it?


----------



## bronc

I think I was googling something for the Gaggia Baby because it was on sale on Amazon UK. Because of you now I want to get a Classic instead







Good stuff!


----------



## JimJ

I'm very new at this and was looking for some information on how to get started. Usual sort of stuff: what's the minimum needed as a beginner and more importantly what to do when the kit arrives to get that great coffee experience at home. And although I found this wonderful forum via an internet search it was the people here and the content that made me join and stay. I have already learned soooo much from you guys already and I know as I progress and run into problems I can come here and get some expert help and guidance. Maybe in time I'll learn enough to be able to put some back into the forum rather than just take out, but that might take a while though. Anyway, thank you all again.


----------



## JimJ

Oh I forgot to mention my kit. Gaggia Classic and Iberital MC2.


----------



## nottinghamneil

Hi,

Definately Google - the forum popped up many times during recent searches for my next machine. How could I not join..

Many thanks, looking forward to getting a better understanding before the purchase

Neil


----------



## fabmanas

I just discovered your forum must tell it's awesome. I was a bit afraid that onlys US coffee had great community but i was dead wrong !..


----------



## Achronite

I have just joined - getting fed up of trying to steam properly with my Gaggia Classic...


----------



## Jason1wood

Achronite said:


> I have just joined - getting fed up of trying to steam properly with my Gaggia Classic...


Welcome, have you changed the standard wand to the Rancilio Silvia wand, makes one of the best improvements you can do to the Classic. I get great microfoam with mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## painty

I found the forum by Googling 'coffee forum'. I already knew about TMC, CG and H-B, but they seemed pretty quiet as far as UK posting traffic, so guessed there must be somewhere new


----------



## Glenn

We're still kinda new. Coming up to 5 years in June









Thanks for joining


----------



## skyrunner

Google, when looking for some opinions on the Clever!


----------



## bignorry

Hi there, was a google search for coffee forums .Glad I found this one, very informative and the best thing is its in the UK so

products and suppliers are not 3000 miles away.


----------



## jdlk

Random Googling, delighted to find a lively UK coffee forum.


----------



## Christianf

Googled it hoping to find some experts to help with my machine choice!


----------



## Tea98

google search brought me here


----------



## MarkyP

I stumbled upon this site whilst looking for a bean 2 cup machine via google!


----------



## Jibjob79

I searched for "coffee UK" in the tapatalk app for iOS and was the top result returned.


----------



## Andy S

heared/bullied.... by coffeechap....


----------



## coffeechap

Andy S said:


> heared/bullied.... by coffeechap....


Hardly bullied, but at least you are now getting the benefit of the solid advice that people give on here


----------



## Gadgetz

I searched google


----------



## Tom

I bumped into Glenn at a party and half an hour later, when we were still talking about the best coffee grinders, he suggested I join.


----------



## bean machine

Been a long time lurker.


----------



## rossc821

bean machine said:


> Been a long time lurker.


Me too. Finally signed up after seeing some useful info and items for sale!


----------



## rossc821

Currently got major case of coffee Gear Acquisition Syndrome. (who hasn't?)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

rossc821 said:


> Currently got major case of coffee Gear Acquisition Syndrome. (who hasn't?)


Ah, dreaded upgradeitis. You're doomed mate - give in quietly - easiest in the long run.


----------



## MrNice

....came here for the knowledge, staying for the coffee


----------



## misterbean

I arrived at this site because Claudette from Bella Barista advised me to take a look following a lengthy and very helpful guidance session with her on the phone. This 'Barista' hobby is a captivating pastime that becomes intimidating the more you learn!

Thankfully 'coffee forums' provides a library of helpful information donated by like minded coffee drinkers, I will be asking lots of questions for quite some time. A basic cappuccino formula would be a very good place to start.


----------



## 4085

A cappuccino is a third espresso to a third milk to a third microfoam. So, 2 ounces gives a 6 ounce drink but you can vary this formula

As per your taste. I usually use a 6 ounce cup with a ristretto of 1 ounce to 2 of milk


----------



## theclown

The Clown is in the coffee house, google is a wonderful thing... Now I shall learn how to brew.....


----------



## 4085

What do you want to know then clown? By brewing, do you mean a specific coffee type?


----------



## Space

Google whilst searching for new Grinder


----------



## Ted

Google, funnily enough I was looking for a UK coffee forum!


----------



## Yes Row

I heard about it via the only other forum I post on "the Shaving Room"


----------



## Wobin19

Similar to others, google whilst suffering a bout of upgrade-itus!


----------



## Beem

Hello everyone, I am a person very interested in coffee, then I will come more often to learn more about the coffee thing, thank you.


----------



## Sharkie

Google search looking for advise on brewing and steaming techniques after constantly failing to get anywhere near good results by trial and error.

The most relevant answers kept coming up on this forum, now thanks to advise gained from here I am able to produce a half decent shot fairly consistently.

Still have much to learn and thinking of taking the plunge to attend the forum members day but would feel a bit like the new kid at big school

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## SNOBOL

Think it was Google, Whilst searching for all things Rancilio Silvia Related !


----------



## Anthorn

I found it on Google after I signed up to a couple of American forums. My reason for searching out a forum is that I want opinions on coffee especially smaller producers. Being in a family descended from 19th century Italian imigrants to England we lost the language and the culture but certain things like food and drink were passed down through the generations. So I think I know a bit about coffee but the world of coffee has moved on.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

Was looking for decent coffee and found an excellent coffee site instead! Improved my coffee too!


----------



## Farqui

Google, looking for more info about coffee


----------



## ShortShots

I blame coffeechap for making me join


----------



## SimonB

Found via Google while I was looking for more information on what to buy and this place was pretty high on the search results for various bits.

Had to register to see the pretty pictures!


----------



## Merx27

I was referred by Rave Coffee in Cirencester UK. I have a developing interest in roasting and making coffee. I have roasted coffee using a saucepan and hot air gun and then tried to modify a Kawasaki silencer into a tiny fluidised bed roaster but the fan I used was not powerful enough to levitate the beans. Mk 3 will happen at some stage


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome to the forum lots on here that do roasting and some quite experience guys and girls..


----------



## ronsil

Merx27 said:


> I have a developing interest in roasting


Hi & welcome to the Forum. Love to see a picture of your home roaster you made.


----------



## Grahamg

I think another member on here - probably with some innuendo infested name relating to flatus. I'm a gaggia classic owner with some generic conical grinder (OK quality) and just looking to get the best from the Rave Coffee beans that land on a regular basis.


----------



## coffeechap

Welcome graham,what is the generic conical grinder you have


----------



## Grahamg

coffeechap said:


> Welcome graham,what is the generic conical grinder you have


A Solis - here's the coffee geek review. http://coffeegeek.com/proreviews/detailed/solismaestro/detailedpt1

We're very short on kitchen counter space so I couldn't really entertain anything bigger than this with the classic at the moment.


----------



## WMTKevin

I searched google for "tea forums UK" funnily enough







Luckily, I like coffee too! And there is a small tea forum...


----------



## bagg3rs

Found via google search for OPV mod. Then again when looking at wand change for Classic.


----------



## Sunil

Google search when looking for reviews for the Sage dual boiler.


----------



## moots

Found via the inevitable Google search, looking for burr grinder reviews. Great forum, glad I came across it!


----------



## mfaller

Found site whilst looking for information/reviews/recommendations for grinders


----------



## Evotim

Hi,

Looking for info and reviews on a new coffee machine and info on grinders


----------



## lesscott14

I used google to find a UK coffee forum. Am researching with a view to buying my first machine & grinder.


----------



## bazschmaz

Snap, same here...


----------



## willhorn

Google search, one of the only English coffee forum sites I could find


----------



## Drewster

willhorn said:


> Google search, one of the only English coffee forum sites I could find


WHS - Although possibly not Google.

Found the geek site but seems very septic and being a true brit thought I'd sign up here.


----------



## Andrew

Through a Google search. Probably not very interesting, but there it is for the record!


----------



## danchaput

Always with the Google!


----------



## Iwwstriker

I came across this forum while searching for a gaggia classic in vain across google. Yup, I agree, but who's not a google-man these days?? It offers so much more "specific" information to us users than the old school encyclopedia all series combined xD hahaha just saying....but I think I would rather not just contribute to buying stuff here, but give and take some advices for coffee brewing skills =D


----------



## JonH

While Googling for advice on which coffee machine to buy! Now I need 5 posts in order to be able to try and buy one here...


----------



## martinwarrilow

I did a google, and this seems to be the best place for enthusiasts


----------



## Celticshard

whilst googling, looking for a grinder


----------



## vexorg

You got a honourable mention on boards.ie


----------



## Iwwstriker

haha, never know that hunting for espresso machine and reading up articles about espresso machine reviews could end me up here in this forum. =D Google, what would I do without you...


----------



## Ismail Coffee

I was search about coffee forums in google.co.uk and i found this website


----------



## drjones

whilst using a popular search engine to look for how to fix my gaggia


----------



## SamW

Googled Coffee tips / forum and it came top!!


----------



## oracleoftruth

Looking for help with what to upgrade to and how to mod a classic with silvia wand and it came up in searches.

I'm a member of coffeegeek but find it too US-centric.

Coffee forums already seems very welcoming and with some amazingly knowledgeable people.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy

Was searching for real reviews and discussions about milk jugs - specifically the Motta range. I think I found a thread on here about it so I googled it and figured I'd join.


----------



## steveop

I was looking for comparisons of specific grinders, but think put uk into search engine as well.


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

Yep it was a Google search, read a lot of the forums, learn't a lot so decided to join. As here had the best information.


----------



## David_Sweden

I googled "Expobar Forum".

I like this forum very much! Everyone seems so nice and helpful


----------



## Mavis

Google search I think..


----------



## Goblinsgrind

Google research of equipment advertised on the bay, I think it was Fracino cherub/heavenly but really can't remember:confused:


----------



## Graef

Google again here. Looks friendly so thought I would give it a try.


----------



## silvester667

Google found it for me. Sometimes the net comes up with a gem a this forum was one of those times.


----------



## Viicki68

I found the forum when I did a topic search on the app I downloaded


----------



## marcuswar

Found when googling how to descale my Gaggia Classic.

Pretty soon upgrade'itus took over. This forum should come with a public warning that reading may damage your wealth


----------



## chestwood

Long time lurker over on another well known coffee forum but I thought I should show my support for the uk equivalent and sign up here!


----------



## dfrancis

Hello Everyone, I am Francis from New York. A merchant of Bitcoins, first time here. Hope a lot of guys will become my friends soon.


----------



## zjj

Good old Google!


----------



## coffeechops

Via TMC. Was on TMC a few years ago, saw CFUK I think not long after it started, but then I stopped; when I went back, TMC had dribbled to a halt and the water here looked great, so I dived in.

Colin


----------



## fg230

i found it in while surfing on the internet


----------



## KBD

Hi, I stumbled upon the forum via Google. I'm Lewis from London. I signed up yesterday and have learned / been set straight on a few points.


----------



## oracleoftruth

Hi Lewis! Welcome to the forum. You'll certainly have no trouble stumbling across some people willing to put you right on here!


----------



## Notbeanbefore

Hi all, surfing the web and found the site. I hope to learn a thing or two about making great espresso.


----------



## Tiny

Link from manufactures site, sage duel boiler


----------



## Willie Ekaslike

I saw a link on the 'Sage appliances Dual Boiler' web page which read For an independent review from the UK's premier coffee forum click here. So I clicked it and here I am.


----------



## pcpogo

Hi all.

Found this great forum whilst browsing on Tapatalk.

Looks and feels a friendly place.


----------



## mcharrogate

The wonder of Google, not sure how I ever managed without it!


----------



## Ralphus84

Google Search for best domestic Espresso Machine


----------



## marcuswar

Ralphus84 said:


> Google Search for best domestic Espresso Machine


Lol...is that best or best value, there's massive price difference !


----------



## craigdwilliams

While Googling a fix for my broken machine.


----------



## kj-88

Found the forum via google when researching what machine to upgrade to from my gaggia classic


----------



## Morgan

Google for me!


----------



## amirharris

Googled "best hand coffee grinder" and it led me to reading more than that. This place is overflowing with coffee smell


----------



## hotmetal

A fellow coffee-head and general connoisseur of food and drink that I met on a work project last year is/was a member and pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## Hoffmonkey

All thanks to Google


----------



## marthado

i used Google and found this site...


----------



## centaursailing

As a coffeegeek member I searched for a UK forum and guess what ...


----------



## Ferdy

Found it while browsing forums on Tapatalk


----------



## jonchard

Wanted to learn about coffee ... google search returned this with a geezer flogging burrs for my very grinder ... well, what a happy coincidence!


----------



## Gdavies100

I simply searched for gaggia classic mods and found the forum


----------



## She_lectric

A friend told me about it after making me the most fantastic coffee.


----------



## 7493

Used Google to look for "coffee forums UK" and this looked like the best place to be.


----------



## Johnny Vertex

I just googled coffee forums.... again.. as above... it looked a good place to be...

regards

JV


----------



## hotmetal

I had no idea this forum existed, or even that there were forums about coffee. Then my grinder broke, I started researching what to replace it with and found this. Then one of the consultants I was working with on a project last year was showing me his aeropress as the office had nothing but a zip tap. We got to talking grinders, he said he was a member on here and that I'd find lots of good info so here I am!


----------



## majnu

members at Vaping and Coffee threads in computer/gaming forums led me to this place.


----------



## hilltopbrews

google search


----------



## BenjaminPiper

Google and Hasbean


----------



## espressotechno

Internet search....Google


----------



## UncleJoe

Tapatalk news email


----------



## mean_beanmachine

the entity that is Google (play store)


----------



## dustbuddy

I think I was googling for a grinder recommendation. The rest as they say is...


----------



## oddknack

Googling "coffee forum uk"


----------



## AlexCosta

Can't vote, but it was on Googlewhen searching for Grinders


----------



## extrashot

Googled 'Cafe Forum' and low and behold there it is!


----------



## drawntowin

Searching the web for a Torr.


----------



## Phil_

I first heard about the forum on The shaving room forum.


----------



## Artur

Instagram post


----------



## dantj83

I found this site through google searches for espresso machine reviews. Glad I've found it too - seems a great resource.


----------



## ElSteverino

I also found the site googling around - great to get a native British spin on the subject


----------



## prankard

Through google. Glad to have found it. Goldmine


----------



## coyote

Searching via Tapatalk


----------



## Jason T

Got here by Googling, nice and easy to find within the first few results of numerous searches.


----------



## tourerjim

Found you at top of googles 1st seach page so thought that'll do me...!


----------



## rmblack78

On Tapatalk just searched for a coffee forum


----------



## coyote

The same as rmblack78 - search with Tapatalk


----------



## HotLatte

Google search


----------



## koi

One of the 1st results with good old trusty Google.


----------



## JohnPrime

Looking for TMC, found this


----------



## hotmetal

Ha ha ha!


----------



## joe

Looking for information as to whether the Gaggia Classic was a proper buy or a designer toy I stumbled into here.

I anticipated that I would have many questions so signed up.


----------



## Firochromis

I was looking for a coffee forum which has Tapatalk compability and found CFUK. So Tapatalk compability was my main concern


----------



## parpat23

Google when looking for info about grinders.


----------



## jamiemoyer22

I found you via Google search. Seems like it was a nice forum to be part of that's why I signed up straight away. ^_^


----------



## Firochromis

I found it via a Tapatalk search. This was my real criteria, to find a coffee orum that has Tapatalk entegrity. And I signed and post an introduction message without any lurking. Glad to be here.


----------



## madaetihw

I found you via google search for "Coffee forums uk". I'm very much glad to be here, learnt loads already had my best cup of coffee yesterday thanks to this forum


----------



## PWW

Google for me too

Was looking for an upgrade to my old bean to cup and wanted to do some research so put in a search for coffee forum and up came this site


----------



## colm1989

Directed by a google search also, when searching for gaggia OPV mod

Still yet to do the actual mod though


----------



## Bruce Boogie

Google search for information on Fracino machines.


----------



## Rawk

Random google searching for coffee machine reviews brought me here


----------



## Jonhul

general googleing for espresso machines lead me here


----------



## aperfectcoffee

Hey guys im new here just saying hello found this one on google


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to our new members who found us via Google. Thanks for registering


----------



## Rhys

Google search, also came up with Home-Barista.com but that's US based (registered with that one first but not posted) then found this one and signed up. Much more closer to home


----------



## whiteyj

Like most others, googling.


----------



## crlbt

On reddit after couple of days reading coffee related stuff.


----------



## JGF

Googling for buying advice.


----------



## themanthechef

hey i've just joined and would like to say hi everyone


----------



## davemellis

I found the Coffee Geek website and made the link that the UK would have its own community


----------



## DavidKeith

Hi

Good old Google!


----------



## tombunton

Researching my first kit basically. Was looking into the Gaggia Classic and with the wealth of knowledge and experience here Google inevitably lead me here. I'm new, and haven't been very active but the community has already helped me. Will recommend my coffee living friends check it out.


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Smilarly to the above poster (similar name too... Spooky) I discovered this forum after researching my machine and it's qwirks.


----------



## condor87

Researching machines and grinders.


----------



## ProTipster

In google, looking for descaling instructions for coffee machine.


----------



## Brewer in training

Wonderful Google........


----------



## mett

Google search


----------



## Espressopatronum

A friend told me!


----------



## Instant no more !

Hi

I found out about this forum via another forum

HiFi wigwam

Yes I am into HiFi as well


----------



## Beanosaurus

Google: "Gaggia Classic OPV Mod"


----------



## jachandler

I Google coffee forum not expecting to get an exact match!


----------



## Dunx90

googled it and found the site.


----------



## lor

Like most of the previous post, I too came from Google. Coffee Forums is ranking pretty very well in there


----------



## boyband

it certain from google search


----------



## atebillion

This search engine called google i think


----------



## Dark Side

I found the forum via the mountain bike forum Singletrack. Cycling and coffee go hand in hand


----------



## Shot

Good ol Google. Glad I found the forum, very informative.


----------



## MSM

Google - when looking into Gaggia Classic backflushing. This forum was on the first page of results!


----------



## Kevin29

I was told of the Forum by Claudette from Bella Barista


----------



## Jedi oh

I was on Google doing research for a new coffee machine and I just stumbled upon the site. Thought it looked good.


----------



## lucasd

Top of the internet searches.


----------



## Kitch

Helpful barista in manchester told me during my massive hangover...top bloke


----------



## wyzandrea

Hi everyone,

I'm new here,hope to make a lot of friends on this forum.

I know this website accidently by surfing Internet one day and found it's so interesting of the content,especial the coffee knowledge.

I'm Andrea,working in Creative Animodel,hoping to make friends here!


----------



## johnnygee04

I hit the Internet to find some information; found what I needed here and became a frequent visitor.


----------



## jim3rg

I followed my nose ?

Jim


----------



## Irek

Started looking for a good equipment to get into home brewing, few people mentioned this as a good place to get information and equipment so here I am


----------



## Aquitaine

Found from Google while researching a coffee machine


----------



## xooch

Got sidetracked reading through different forums when researching about grinders - was originally looking to upgrade on my flatmate's blade grinder (thinking it would just be a cheap upgrade...). Hours and hours of reading later, I feel like I'm starting to get an idea of how little I know....


----------



## Drewster

xooch said:


> Got sidetracked reading through different forums when researching about grinders - was originally looking to upgrade on my flatmate's blade grinder (*thinking it would just be a cheap upgrade*...). Hours and hours of reading later, I feel like I'm starting to get an idea of how little I know....


Ha Ha Ha HAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! HAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Sob... Sob.... Sniff.... Sob....

I remember when I was fresh faced and innocent!

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## xooch

I think I'm safe for now, can't go losing any money until 5 posts...


----------



## cbean

Googling equipment as a newbie a couple of weeks ago, now any info required my first stop.


----------



## Pathofpeng

Was doing some research on Eureka grinders and came across the site by chance - some very useful info and helpful members.


----------



## StillAfter1

I was looking to make decisions about my very first and beloved (first love) Europiccola and grinder after disturbing experiences with Handpresso pilot into this Massive coffee universe. Wel,l this forum did the job!


----------



## Alictait

Introduced by a friend


----------



## Minorstep

I think googling for used items and baratza reviews!


----------



## tomatoe

Fantastic forum, long time lurker and finally registered.


----------



## tomatoe

Just need to up my post count now so I can start grinder shopping!


----------



## JamStur

Google was my friend, but I also heard about it over at overclockersuk - they were highly complimentary about this forums knowledge and helpfulness.


----------



## grindhousecoffee

Interestingly, it was the results of the Glasgow Blind tasting post that brought me here - my shop was one of the shops reviewed in the taste test and I was following the excitement as it unfolded! So here I am, part of the mix now.


----------



## messier0101

I came back from Italy recently, and I managed to sample some fantastic espressos and cappuccinos, which sparked the interest of having decent coffee back at home, which led to Google being my new best friend.


----------



## rwcwilson

Was looking at some information on buying a gaggia classic and this forum provided some really good tips


----------



## bad_asspresso

Was googling info about prospective ggrinder purchase. Great advice on here.


----------



## Mello

Was searching for some info on Ponte Vecchio machines and google sent me straight here


----------



## Whitefiver

Link posted in "The Shaving Room", in response to a question I posed about Cold Brew


----------



## templ8

I found forum via 'The shaving room' as well.


----------



## Guest

I'm looking some tip about coffee, and i ask Google. And now, i joined Coffee forums.


----------



## SamuelG

After a gaggia classic and good advice on here!


----------



## Bbatch

My favorite coffee shop, Bean and Bud in Harrogate told me about you and said I should come have a look, and here I am!


----------



## JackBlackmore

I've been trawling the website all day trying to figure out what to buy for my first set up! It's awesome having a UK based resource for knowledge


----------



## Melbourne12

I was reading the reviews of a particular coffee machine on Amazon, and came across a reference to this forum.


----------



## Threeracers

Another Google intro here after I started looking for hints and tips to ease my constipated Gaggia. Although I found a lot of useful information I didn't manage to cure the problem so it's on it's way to a repairer. I hope normal service will be resumed shortly! In the meantime I have dusted off a variety of French presses and stovetop percolators that were lurking in the back of the cupboard to keep me going.

i have also found a lot of interesting info about grinders and I dont think I quite recognised the importance of a good one so next step is a new purchase. Or secondhand once I can peek into the for sale section!

Mark


----------



## markf

found it via google while i was just looking to learn more about coffee. the wealth of knowledge here is amazing. wish i found this before i bought my Delonghi EC820B


----------



## Lauriel

I was looking for importing information and came across the forum .. thought it maybe quicker way to get the information I need, also a nice way to network


----------



## onluxtex

I heard from the Coffee Forums UK through a member of the German Kaffee-Netz


----------



## hendersong

Google search here too, looking for info on suggested "beginner" machines.


----------



## nrthw

Google whilst searching for new Grinder.


----------



## dancing james

You can blame Google for my being on here


----------



## blawford

Google (boring I know, just posting as I want to view the for-sale forum...)


----------



## zuluafonu

I asked Google about Compak E8 and he guided me here.


----------



## pcdoc

Popped up during a google search.


----------



## APurpleChair

Google is always your friend...


----------



## bump100

Searched on google new to coffee forum and here i came.


----------



## habbi

Looking for information on google about Gaggia Classic


----------



## hoggson

A Bing search for 'Can you grow coffee in the UK?' and this website was the second hit, I went for that instead of the first hit from Yahoo Answers.


----------



## davidlam

it jsut keeps on coming up when i search anything related to coffee in UK haha


----------



## bigstevo

Searches about coffee machines reviews on google


----------



## abraxas69

How cliche - Gaggia Classic google search


----------



## rhodeski

Trying to find info about grinding (coffee!) and here we are


----------



## ironypirate

Found this forum a while back, but refound it a few weeks back in my (so far) elusive search for an older Gaggia Classic. Have enjoyed reading some of the discussion so am looking forward to getting involved too.


----------



## Jasper Velders

Came here from a search for fresh roasted coffee in the UK


----------



## Eddiex

via internet search!


----------



## Deejaysuave

Yeah good old Google.


----------



## Rockyracoon

Recently purchased a La Pavoni and required help and found myself at coffee forums uk!


----------



## christos_geo

Heard about it a couple years ago from barista in local London coffee shop!


----------



## MChild

I found you on google... I'm looking for a review on a Conti C100 X-One, but can't find it anywhere... I've now joined due to the amount of good information on this forum... but I don't know how to post a thread! Can anyone help please? Thanks


----------



## Glenn

@MChild You have just posted a thread

You need to click *+ Post New Thread* at the top of the page of the forum you wish to post in


----------



## Patricklee

Through Google search


----------



## ItalianBrew

I did a Google search for "best budget espresso machine" and followed a search result, this one actually: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20231-Best-espresso-machine-on-a-budget and have been hooked ever since, so much to learn.


----------



## hotmetal

Given the prevalence of 'upgradeitis' on this forum, a more realistic search would be be "best WAY OVER budget espresso machine". Guaranteed to land you here every time ?


----------



## Sketches

Was doing some research and decided to look fro a place I could ask advice. I googled for coffee forums UK specifically as in the past for any buying advice, mainly American sites can be difficult as availability and cost varies massively which can be frustrating.


----------



## vietnamcoffee

I found your site on Google. It has a very good ranking. However, unlike other forums, your site is more centric on the UK.


----------



## aurelienjavelle

It was on the Barista Hustle Slack team.


----------



## Glenn

vietnamcoffee said:


> I found your site on Google. It has a very good ranking. However, unlike other forums, your site is more centric on the UK.


Hence the .co.uk


----------



## artemis

Google search










​
*
*


----------



## Jakzilla

Probably like many others, having googled for the UK's best coffee forum. Google had my back.


----------



## milko

I was googling some grinders that I'm trying to decide between. Now I'm going further down the rabbit hole, ugh. This is going to cost me twice as much as I planned, just like every time I research anything.


----------



## 2bor2bru

Google search.


----------



## samdryan

I wanted a more UK tailored coffee forum, the american forums are very good but they frequently talk about equipment that is hard to find in the UK.


----------



## KaffeDK

I was refered by a friend







.. So that would be the Word of mouth.


----------



## Andrewb

I was selling gaggia on ebay and a member asked for a buy it now price. When I said I was going to let it run, he recommended I join coffeeforums and sell it there!


----------



## brilliantball

google search. I w


----------



## brilliantball

i was looking up how to clean an old Gaggia Classic. I had it for some time and the pump died, then moved and it stayed in the attic for 2 years. Now up and running like a trooper after an overhaul. Great machine.


----------



## todski

Looking to make a better coffee and found this place


----------



## BigEasy

What a great resource. There's a lot of information out there but all my google searches kept referring me here, and I like the more UK centric focus over some non UK sites. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Donx22

Me and the wife attended Rave Coffee's Home Barista course today as we want to invest in a better machine as our old one has broke. The main site that was talked about was this! Can't wait to start practicing and swatting up on here!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Donx22 said:


> Me and the wife attended Rave Coffee's Home Barista course today as we want to invest in a better machine as our old one has broke. The main site that was talked about was this! Can't wait to start practicing and swatting up on here!


Ha do tell


----------



## NickdeBug

Donx22 said:


> Me and the wife attended Rave Coffee's Home Barista course today as we want to invest in a better machine as our old one has broke. The main site that was talked about was this! Can't wait to start practicing and swatting up on here!


Hi Donx22

Hope that you had fun at Rave.

There are a few of us around Ciren (I'm up the road in Frampton Mansell). always happy to help if you have any questions.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## Donx22

Indeed! Great fun, we've been regular customers since our cheapo Delonghi machine broke and it's been the best thing that happened!

Now too many questions about machines and grinders. The missus seems to have her eye on the sage machines, particularly the express and the duo temp. I'm not sure I like the idea of the grinder built in as it only has limited steps but I assume it's setup more for espresso grind (which isn't a problem for me!) but she loves the idea of not having an unsightly grinder as well as a espresso machine in a very small kitchen. To many questions and so much information. Ideally we want a good starter machine and grinder without taking up to much room and something we can actually play and learn with! I love the look of the La Pavoni machines but I think I'll wait until I have a bit more experience!

Alex


----------



## Fayestons

Definitely Google!


----------



## Blerkselmans

Contacted Bella Barista with a question and I was advised to join this forum. Looks like a great idea!


----------



## ramanaaa

Google is the best. Took me a while though to find a UK website.


----------



## Xileize

Through the /r/coffee subreddit!


----------



## 9719

Found this forum via searching the internet, have used it a lot doing research into all manor of coffee related subjects, and it's starting to pay of. Thanks for being there - here .....


----------



## Currymonster

I can remember because it was less than 1 week ago

Google search oncoffee forums

and glad I did


----------



## Kati G

Hi there, I found it on Google. Taking a quick look and reading some of the pots, I found it very useful.

Kati


----------



## AliG

I think I first visited when I was doing some research on La Pavoni group sizes to work out which machine I had bought. It took me a couple of years, but I finally ended up joining and becoming a regular visitor last Summer. Wrote my first comment today - I'm a slow mover.


----------



## Zeuscup

Googled "espresso forum uk" and became an instant fan.


----------



## brymstone

I came across while searching for "best grinder to pair up with sage"


----------



## standas

I googled long time ago, mainly for my gaggia classic. There is no other place to get more information.


----------



## Mark7

Google link while searching for Rocket Espresso reviews.


----------



## mike57

via google


----------



## Smoothound

Found the forum from search engine, was looking for Gaggia Classic model numbers.


----------



## arellim

Like others, searching various coffee machines I found various reviews and comments on here. Very pleased to have finally signed up!


----------



## adrian522

Same as above, just stumbled on the site through a search for a coffee machine review!


----------



## doctorjames

Repeatedly found through google when looking up technical information, but whilst I joined years ago I just lurked until now&#8230;


----------



## radar2312

Came up in Google search while researching home roasters, had seen other forums but the 'UK' bit grabbed me!!

Surprised I only noticed while researching the roaster though, as previous to that Id spent some considerable time researching Espresso machines and not noticed the Forum !!

anyway, Im here now and dont plan on going anywhere!!

Cheers

Rick


----------



## Blerkselmans

Bella Barista. I asked them a question about my Zaffiro (which they used to sell) and they pointed me to this forum for information.


----------



## tcw

I found this forum via Google, I can't recall the search term unfortunately.


----------



## birchgra

I found it doing a search for some used coffee equipment


----------



## ChrisJWilliamson

A referral from a couple of friends who have been members for quite a while


----------



## rjw

found it on google - looking for advice on machines/grinders


----------



## Greig

Great site.. Google is your friend


----------



## kanzaras

I've found in google search like a "coffee+forum"


----------



## Saveloy

Good ol' Google.. I simply typed "coffee barista forums" into the search bar, and here I am!

I've got to say that this site is an absolutely invaluable source of advice for all things coffee. I'm close to taking the plunge and buying my first machine and grinder, and would not have had a clue which way to turn if I hadn't have stumbled across these forums. I'm leaning towards purchasing the Expobar Leva HX with Mignon package from BB, but I might be swayed if I can find a good bargain from the For Sale thread!


----------



## garyk

I found it a while back when first learning how to make a decent coffee! I failed then but am now determined to give it another go!


----------



## kaivalagi

Heard about it off a friend on here


----------



## bosshog

Google search on types of coffee machines


----------



## AllAboutTheBeans

Google too, the forum appears for all sorts of searches and is pretty high in the rankings. Keep it up!


----------



## letthemeat

Think it was google search when I was looking for info about coffee equipment. Was really impressed with the useful info on the site so stuck with it!


----------



## Macca

I came across the forum when I was googling "How to" ways to make the perfect coffee with a Moka pot and/or cafetiere... bit of an eye opener to say the least!


----------



## FrankG

I found it after signing up to another forum, and very quickly thinking "this is a bit carp, there must be something better" and there was!

So far I've found it really interesting and informative.


----------



## daddyg

I also found it via a google search, and agree there is so much info to read and digest. Keeps me occupied and learning loads.


----------



## mcrmfc

Fair few years!


----------



## Raptorex

Mark me down as a Google search recruit. Just used "coffee forums"


----------



## thesmileyone

From /r/coffee, and then I got told I need 5 posts to view topics when I tried to search '"Mythos Plus" site:coffeeforums.co.uk'


----------



## Jonp

Google it's a great site .


----------



## Mifo

Hi All,

New to the forums after being recommended by Ramrod.


----------



## Roasting newbie

I found the site whilst googling for info on coffee roasting


----------



## Malcolm

Experiencing problems with my Gaggia Classic, I entered G.C. Problem Solving into Google and discovered this brilliant Site. Malcolm.


----------



## heppy9979

just general troubleshooting for me. Some very helpful info on here


----------



## WhizzKid

A word of mouth recommendation from someone who realised how coffee obsessed I am. So obsessed I even had to create my own phone case to tell people (seriously)

http://www.redbubble.com/people/jkbayley/works/119463-get-me-coffee-now-and-no-one-gets-hurt?grid_pos=3&p=iphone-case

Looking forward to joining in!


----------



## prezzy

This forum always seems to come up when searching for any info on coffee machines etc









Keeps me coming back for the great information available.


----------



## Mark G

One of the guys at Rave Coffee pointed me here.


----------



## hotmetal

Mark G said:


> One of the guys at Rave Coffee pointed me here.


Fair exchange and no robbery! I dare say we point many on here to Rave - I certainly find myself ordering from them quite a lot.


----------



## Mark G

hotmetal said:


> Fair exchange and no robbery! I dare say we point many on here to Rave - I certainly find myself ordering from them quite a lot.


I guess I'm really lucky - I live within walking distance of Rave in Cirencester.


----------



## hotmetal

Best thing about that isn't just that you can collect small quantities without shipping, but that you can walk in, try a coffee pulled by the guys, find out how it should taste, buy a bag and try it out!


----------



## stereoket

I think it was few different searches online, I was looking for weight ratios of coffee, Aeropress brew methods and when buying a new machine for the office (twice) you came up in searches.


----------



## sjm85

Internet search, very glad I did!


----------



## mdizzle1

Just an internet search for me! but I have been lurking a while!


----------



## Mikeymad

Another internet search here!


----------



## nyvelocet

Yep, another one here. When looking at specific grinders, this site kept appearing.


----------



## markinns

Been reading the advice for a while (found by Googling) and decided to sign up for some advice form the community.


----------



## waterloo

Like the majority i'd imagine...google!


----------



## Dayks

Yep, google does seem to be winning.


----------



## ssg

I googled Silvia thermocouples in EU and found this forum that way.


----------



## thephinn

Google search based on an educated guess - Having been involved in a few niche interest forums before I knew there had to be a well established hub of information for coffee as well!


----------



## bigsav

Pretty sure I found this when looking for reviews of grinders, brew methods etc.

Glad I stopped by!


----------



## Groovemaster

Good old google!


----------



## thewelshvet

Google search. Wanted to hear from uk coffee fans and this was the best forum I came across


----------



## eusty

Same here. I was searching for unionroasted as had forgotten the website and noticed this forum.









Posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Te-Sox

Google search for me also. Happy I found these forums!


----------



## jtc

Google


----------



## Rdalong

Google!


----------



## barnfather

A friend luke, sent me a link and here i am!


----------



## johnjcamilleri

I was searching for PID kits for a Gaggia Classic and came across the thread about the MrShades kit via a Google search


----------



## Queenie

Someone selling a machine on eBay advised me to go to the site..


----------



## igrnt

I came across it when googling how to modify my grinder.


----------



## mplunkett5

I found the forum on Google when researching PIDs and Rancilio Silvia.


----------



## shayne.herriott

Google!


----------



## ed_g

Found out about coffeeforums through an internet search in getting the best out of my Gaggia Classic. Now visiting every day to expand my coffee knowledge!


----------



## traidoco

Found it while researching for a new machine! Thanks to google!


----------



## bike_bean

Google ! very boring but true.


----------



## danns

Searching for info to help fix my Gaggia some years back


----------



## Axiom

First came across the site when looking for reviews of beans that weren't the usual supermarket fodder that only taste of roast, and too much of it.


----------



## javacentral

I was looking for a coffee forum to get into and this one seemed very knowledgable.


----------



## Maurizio

Google it is!

rebuild my Gaggia Classic. Next mod -> PID.


----------



## Jerbil

Google!


----------



## DevonStan

I believe it was someone at Bella Barista.


----------



## Rairch

Good old google search for me.

Was looking for a place to have a read around and start to learn about all the different brewing methods, and find the best way for me!

Think if found it!


----------



## Elcee

Google for me.


----------



## appydax

Google for me too.


----------



## ajsand

Came up on google while researching which machine to buy.


----------



## invocr

Google for me when trying to choose a machine.


----------



## kennyboy993

Googled a coffee question


----------



## Gluv999

Google! Choosing what to buy


----------



## bnew019

another vote to google searching on machines to buy. Loads of great information on here though I must add.


----------



## fra

As with most people, I was looking for information on grinders and espresso machines and was nicely surprised to find a good UK based community.


----------



## nonickch

As soon as Google realized I was going after coffee forums, coffeerums.co.uk started appearing pretty high on my searches.


----------



## amhenry84

Google search


----------



## Planter

First place that came up on google when I asked a simple coffee question. Glad it did aswell.


----------



## Gregt

I found it through Bella Barista


----------



## Atpinhos

After searching for gaggia classic


----------



## Timpo

Google search upon searching for a grinder to accompany my Silvia


----------



## 1kajko

Google when looking for advice...currently uping up my posts to be able to pm. I need PID for my Gaggia Classic...


----------



## kond

Google is your friend, or so I always tell my kids


----------



## GengisKhan

google after searching for advice on espresso machines!


----------



## Caffeine

Green bean hunting brought me here


----------



## humbug1968

Google search for me too. Well done on the high ranking!!


----------



## nomilknosugar

If you're researching coffee-related things on t'interwebz it seems inevitable to come across these forums. And what a great resource this turns out to be, I've already wasted a good few hours browsing through the back catalogue!


----------



## MikeL

Indeed, i've already spent hours trying to decide what machine to buy. Expect the wife to get annoyed soon!


----------



## Webber

A google search.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Belinda

I like exhaustive explanations, and I seem to have come to the right place!


----------



## igm45

Belinda said:


> I like exhaustive explanations, and I seem to have come to the right place!


I'd say so. Welcome


----------



## cushdy78

Recommended to me by Bella Barista


----------



## bigbluebag

I found you guys on google. I think this might be the best forum I've found so far


----------



## dtapio

Looking for help for my every dreadful mazzer SJ. It is really helpful that you have the tag system which does some SEO for the site.


----------



## dimotaki

Word of mouth from friend


----------



## willo

Hi there. I found this site when googling for information on how to repair my Delonghi EC330 but have concluded it's a gonner.

Nonetheless, I'm blown away by just how much knowledge there is here and look forward to absorbing it all (and maybe passing some back once I know a bit more)


----------



## jogantas

From a Greek forum for coffee


----------



## DaveP

Google was (and still is) my friend, and pointed me in this direction


----------



## Neil F

google, Searching for a coffeemaker. My ceiling price rises the more I read on here!


----------



## Miketh

Google, searching for different ways to make espresso.


----------



## 0044

Google after searching for "coffee forum UK"!


----------



## MightyRed

Seen someone mention it on hotdealsuk when looking for something


----------



## MikeBookham

Google


----------



## u2jewel

Google

I was researching for a purchase, looking at reviews and found some nicely detailed write up here ☺


----------



## Chapter Coffee

Jon Cunningham a coffee obsessive like myself, and a long term member of the forum.


----------



## Jon

Chapter Coffee said:


> Jon Cunningham a coffee obsessive like myself, and a long term member of the forum.


Welcome! Wondered if you'd join.


----------



## rossmcintyre

Found it through google when searching a maintenance query


----------



## bol

Google when trying to find out how to modify the OPV pressure!


----------



## markac

Google search for me


----------



## wminor

It's come up in a lot of different search results for me.


----------



## Tomika

Found it on google whilst looking for info on gaggia classic machines. Here seems to be the only place with real information. so glad I've found coffee forums


----------



## Sparkyx

Came across from a google search. Being a UK based forum, I decided to sign up.


----------



## Hugamug

Google is our friend


----------



## CageyH

I used Google with the search terms "Coffee Forum UK" and this placed popped up.

After a little browsing, it was pretty clear that this place was worth joining.


----------



## twiggster

Like most, a return from the search engine.

How surprised I was to see there are so few places like this one too!


----------



## Nutisbak2

Google and recommendations from Coffee shop barristas and owners I know.

Think I first saw it when researching my first machine and looking at grinders.


----------



## HPLBravo

A good old Google search showed me the way.

I was, am, looking for advice on setting up a mobile coffee business and I've already seen soon good advice.


----------



## dsvob

Hi, I found it through Google when researching what should I get to make decent espresso/cappucino at home.


----------



## Estheroid

Google search whilst researching machines/coffee knowhow!


----------



## Sadist

Google is your best friend. I found the forum when looking how to source green beans for home roasting.


----------



## morlo66

Google search, and a great little find it was!


----------



## sonnyredster

Google search, top link.


----------



## Sandy Beach

Again, found via Google and the info was useful on various things coffee.


----------



## wiggy97

When I purchased the Rocket R58 from Bella Barista they recommended the site highly and I have found it invaluable for information and tips!


----------



## Psticks

Google search. I'm looking to purchase a machine and grinder. The post for newbies with info on the machines by Glenn is brilliant.


----------



## wojsku

I was googling for reviews on my coffee machine and found the articles from the forum that it's not good. well, I wish I had found the forum before I bought the coffee machine.


----------



## igm45

wojsku said:


> I was googling for reviews on my coffee machine and found the articles from the forum that it's not good. well, I wish I had found the forum before I bought the coffee machine.


Welcome,

What's the machine?


----------



## kdr152

Google consistently sent me to the Forum. Had a look at others and Coffee Forums gave the best UK advice!


----------



## Hasi

kdr152 said:


> Google consistently sent me to the Forum. Had a look at others and Coffee Forums gave the best UK advice!


same here, except for the UK part







just overall best advice!

I was looking into different topics, my latest search was on the Amazon Dalian which led me to Bella Barista, where I ultimately pre-ordered one before the holidays. A round of applause for @DavecUK for his invaluable efforts on the forefront!


----------



## DavecUK

Hasi said:


> same here, except for the UK part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just overall best advice!
> 
> I was looking into different topics, my latest search was on the Amazon Dalian which led me to Bella Barista, where I ultimately pre-ordered one before the holidays. A round of applause for @DavecUK for his invaluable efforts on the forefront!


Thanks, I do personally believe that the Dalian is a very sensibly priced and great performing 1kg roaster. Lets hope BB keep importing it.


----------



## kdr152

Im just happy to find a place where people offer advice. I thought cycling was a minefield of how and why but coffee surpasses it!!

Its been great to read read old posts and am actually formulating opinions about what I will buy as opposed to what I thought I would!!


----------



## AlwaysLate

kdr152 said:


> Im just happy to find a place where people offer advice. I thought cycling was a minefield of how and why but coffee surpasses it!!


Ha, I too thought cycling was a minefield of information and opinion; so I gave that up so I've now only got one passion that requires endless hours of research and trials! Good I'm not the only one.

Will definitely be be spending many hours trawling the knowledgeable advice giving here.


----------



## lestat132

Agreed, so many variables in coffee making and methods and machinery. Its great to have a UK resource where we can share information with each other.


----------



## mwh7199

I stumbled across the fourm while searching for reviews on machines - I'm very pleased i did!


----------



## Kristopher

Via a google search whilst looking for advice on buying a machine.


----------



## prv20

Of course it was Google!


----------



## Herve

I stumbled across this forum while looking for a single-hole tip for my La Pavoni Romantica. A forum member mentioned coffeforums.uk in a description.


----------



## meg

Search for espresso+forums

forums in general still have a lot to offer, even some users switched the league from amateur to pro and tend to be biased.


----------



## jbh83

found it via google. looks like a lot of helpful information on here


----------



## Andycoffee

Google got me here. Now to learn and buy some gear to get me going.


----------



## xpresso

Internet searching revealed the site, opened the door and it looked really friendly and what better way to glean information.

JWL.


----------



## spanspoon

google


----------



## CrocodileJock

Was recomnended in a r/coffee thread on Reddit.


----------



## 8.5-Bar

Found it by general internet search


----------



## 9bar-ista

This place has really built a name for itself as the community is incredibly helpful and friendly!


----------



## somewhat

r/coffee on reddit


----------



## DripLC

Reddit I'm afraid.


----------



## Luke.

Google search


----------



## j53michael

Google search as well


----------



## Greydad

Stumbled across it following a search for something I didn't know about which led to a thread about something else I didn't know about and I thought hmm, that looks interesting maybe I'll bookmark it for later and then Reiss at Londinium said, you know what you should really sign up to coffee forum UK you'll learn a lot so I did


----------



## Blubsterg

Just stumbled across it. Thinking about getting a Oscar II and looking to find out which grinder best match it. Would a rocky be a good math or do I have to push the budget a bit further ?


----------



## Donegali

Good ol' googgle for me.


----------



## WillUK2010

Google for me too!


----------



## Oblivion

Appeared on a search as I was researching new machines (Google). I like the format of this forum. Very easy to navigate and quick.


----------



## leog

Google


----------



## ChrisCoffee

Was google for me I believe, shortly after I bought my aeropress looking for tips.


----------



## Liasis

Combination of google and Reddit probably!


----------



## Mills

Google for me.


----------



## cloughy

Researching the Gaggia Classic via google brought me here


----------



## BebeShanghai

A google search looking for reviews of Heston/ Sage double boiler


----------



## 4mynit

Doing research for baskets . Read your thoughts


----------



## dnic

I was using google to find reviews of coffee machines. Your link came up about a third of the way down on the page I was viewing. Popped the link open, like what I saw, so joined.


----------



## coffeekidd

I heard about it through the homebarista forums!


----------



## coffeekidd

Also, I suppose I heard about you also through various references on instagram.


----------



## Alex029

Researching coffee machines and looking for reviews via Google for me too.


----------



## ryand

Google, every time I have a query it comes up. The latest one search was Gaggia Classic PID UK or similar - and so I'm back here again!


----------



## Impaktor

Search via Google pointed me to this forum.


----------



## JIMFISH

I bought an aeropress and a cheap krups grinder, then needed to find out which beans I needed. Found you lot via a google search. Glad I'm here!


----------



## SurferBoi

Found this site on the internet looking for mods for my "new" Gaggia Classic (2005)


----------



## chimejar

Friend who is really into coffee referred me


----------



## rod77ama

So Glad that I found this Forum. Lots and lots of good info and advice

Thanks you CFUK.


----------



## Ensoluna SA

I was an active member, 2nd all time list in the history :+)

anyway, one of the moderators told me that I should join coffeeforums UK.

I am very glad that I joined here because members are much more active...

thanks for having me here.


----------



## moots

I found Coffee Forums via a Google search, while looking for info on espresso grinders


----------



## Chrisbateman

Someone who recommended looking on here for Lee-2015 Gaggia classic


----------



## lisashomeoffice

Actually, I came across your forum by accident. I am currently looking for a manual for a coffee maker and some instructions to get it together. When I got it, it was not totally put together!

Lisa


----------



## Tobby

Through Google


----------



## Beardedave

Sadly, a Google search for Coffee Forums.


----------



## Spudson10

Google search for hx machine reviews


----------



## salted

For me, I found searching for Delonghi portafilter mods and came across someone who used a La Pavoni double filter basket in the old style delonghi portafilters. With that I thought I had better sign up.


----------



## Dieter

I was looking to finally start on the journey of culinary adventure: roasting the beans I was going to use to attain to coffee heaven. Therefore searched online for types and makes of roasters which got me here. I was persuaded to buy the Gene Cafe 101 a year ago and loved every minute in its company ever since!


----------



## Maximus

Yep me too. Just browsing for a grinder.


----------



## mossym

recommended in teh coffee section of another forum that's not coffee specific


----------



## SimonVerhoeven

Through googling for grinder recommendations.


----------



## Dell

Found it by accident looking for something else.


----------



## SoufianeSouf

Randomly ended up here via google while looking for Gaggia Classic reviews


----------



## archcherub

Hello there! I googled about gaggia classic reviews!


----------



## Gingerbean

I was googling 54mm bottomless portafilters and a forum thread on this site came up.


----------



## Edt Lee

Came up on a google search for a grinder.


----------



## Neversleep

Google search drove me to you guys


----------



## Coeos

no surprise, Google as well while reading up on espresso machines


----------



## JustinBedford

Google search on dedica bottomless mods or gaggia classic can't remember which


----------



## alphahelix

The site kept popping up on google searches for specific questions and then after reading about half a dozen threads I thought that I should register


----------



## Wildcat

Google searches for the Sage Smart Grinder vs the Pro and Gaggia Classic tips.


----------



## Pj8040

Keen to start shopping now...


----------



## henrystclair

Glenn said:


> *Please Note - You must be signed in to Vote in this Poll - **Register for FREE *
> 
> Coffee Forums UK started little over 2 years ago and already has a member base of over 900 members.
> 
> We are keen to understand where you heard about Coffee Forums UK, and ways that we can become more visible.
> 
> With an increased membership comes additional benefits, such as more competitions and prizes, group buys (discount opportunities), and greater sharing of knowledge, and assistance from other members in your area.
> 
> Please take a few moments to choose the reason in the poll that you identify with, or choose 'other' and leave a comment below
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help us plan to serve you better


I got here through a classic google search. I eventually want to build a mobile coffee business, probably based around an old VW beetle....


----------



## Yannick

Came here following Niche Zero Grinder and DavecUk from HB forums


----------



## AllezAllezAllez

Found googling for Gaggia Classic info.


----------



## Bernard

Google whacked it, trying to get a decent grinder and had a bargain slip through my fingers, just widening my reach, lol


----------



## spoxehub

I came for the Gaggia Classic advice, but I stayed to work Nescafe into as many threads as possible for a laugh.


----------



## Harry Irene

Google search


----------



## archcherub

Bernard said:


> Google whacked it, trying to get a decent grinder and had a bargain slip through my fingers, just widening my reach, lol


what bargain are u referring to? Christmas is coming, I am hoping for some good sales!


----------



## theclods

Found googling reviews for Sage Duo Temp Pro


----------



## TimO

Not sure how I initially heard about the forum, but I think it was from looking for a grinder a few years back and I'm doing the same thing again! This time it was via Google, but I did know you guys were here from last time. Probably Google that time too.

Thought after lurking for awhile it was time to join in.


----------



## sumatra

Found the forum from Google while searching for an espresso machine.

Glad I found this forum!


----------



## Muahahaha

spoxehub said:


> I came for the Gaggia Classic advice, but I stayed to work Nescafe into as many threads as possible for a laugh.


haha lol.

Found this place on google while looking to repair the Classic. Stayed for all the extra other info I find fascinating.


----------



## Cabo

Came looking for electric grinder search, looks like I knew even less than I realised >


----------



## ed_mcdill

google search for eureka mignon, threads on this site appear above the fold


----------



## IamOiman

Was looking at a post in Home-Barista about the Quickmill Veloce and they recommended I come here for some good reviews on it!


----------



## Caribbean

I met it in other forum of coffe, forocafe (in spanish), in which they started talking about Niche Zero.


----------



## Lati

I guess if you google almost anything related to coffee equipment you get links to this site


----------



## RazorliteX

I was searching bean flicking on google and this was the first link in the list.

Never looked back.


----------



## hotmetal

Razorlite you bad man!

Write out 50 times

"I must not do innuendo on CFUK and anyway it's not an anagram forum"











___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## sam749

The guys at Bella Barista told me about Coffee Forums. I'm glad they did because it seems like a great community.


----------



## ContraCoffee

Researching upgrading to home HX machine. Invaluable information


----------



## Bert

Other forum, it may have been home-barista.com or coffeesnobs.org.au.


----------



## Steamer

Googled it and read through a few posts of the sites that came up. Here felt like the right choice.


----------



## Wilko 4473

Google search for gaggio classic, next thing I know I'm signed up member of this forum, which seems a great source of Information.


----------



## lhavelund

Hunting a new setup via Google -- all threads seem to lead back to here...


----------



## Daggers

My ongoing habit of researching the proverbial out of everything. In the case of my soon to develop home barista habit I kept being brought to this site!! So much great info and advice on here.


----------



## saltash

found via google


----------



## theelix1

thanks for all information.


----------



## RonanRaver

Internet search..glad i found it, great site


----------



## RobMcP

Google, Looking for advice on a machine upgrade.


----------



## colleyflower

google search for me, I was looking for recommendations for a gooseneck kettle


----------



## jjstorgaard

This seems to be a great site for everything coffee-related, it comes up as often as American sites in Google-searches, which is impressive. Also very convenient for myself, since I live in the UK.


----------



## urbany

Found it while searching for info on the Sage bambino plus. There's not much info yet, so what I found here was really useful!


----------



## Sam123

Google search, I bought a cheap coffee maker and wondered why my coffee tasted awful. That lead me here..


----------



## giraldoddb

Google search; I was looking for information regarding my new coffee machine when I found a useful thread so decided to join. Great forum!


----------



## casual

google search of coffee machine


----------



## smee

Google again, whilst looking for info about a coffee machine that (having read up a bit on here) I'm now glad I didn't buy!


----------



## orscott

Google search for advice on my new Gaggia!


----------



## borges

Google search, looking for UK-based reviews of machines that were more in-depth or long term than you tend to get from retailers (Amazon, John Lewis etc.)


----------



## hutchys

Google search when looking for reviews on espresso machines.


----------



## Vollbart

As with the large majority, found via google search. The forum appears on the first search page a lot when looking for things.


----------



## HotChilli

DuckDuckGo. Avoid anything to do with Google like the plague.


----------



## Benlowen

Good old Google search led me to this wonderful site of everything black gold.


----------



## pev

Google innit!


----------



## pev

Only annoyance is having to split posts to get my post count up to 5 to read the ads forum!


----------



## Saltydog

Was Googling doing research on a SAN Marco seen for sale on Gumtree and Seen the Forum was a great resource and great place too hangout.


----------



## m1stan

It was a google search I was looking for possible upgrades for my new Gaggia classic and this forum appeared.


----------



## Drewster

pev said:


> Only annoyance is having to split posts to get my post count up to 5 to read the ads forum!


 @pev the idea is that the benefits of the deals etc are available to people that contribute to the forum and hang about for a while not just come here to buy or sell then disappear never to be seen again.

I have no doubt you intend to hang about and contribute not just grab a bargain.


----------



## vcb

I was looking for some info about grinders and then (via google) get there


----------



## dolcefarniente

I was introduced to coffee forums by coffee partner in crime.

This truly is the place to get your coffee freak on with like minded people!


----------



## arang

Found this place from the useful links on BB!


----------



## RamonyCajal

Google (and Reddit) brought me here as well.


----------



## naio

The almighty google was my in


----------



## nospoon

Someone on the German Coffee-forum referred me to this site.


----------



## Mr Karlsen

Basically I have been looking into home roasting for a while (and doing it on my popper), and through a lot of searches, this forum helped nudge me in the way of getting a Gene - which is on its way now!


----------



## Smith

Recommend by a friend of mine.


----------



## danieldriver3

Was looking for info on how to clean up / troubleshoot my used gaggia... glad I found it!


----------



## mt1

Looking for machine reviews on Google


----------



## L2en

When I first got my Silvia, many years ago. However this is only my second post, I prefer to read.

Lately I look mainly for recomendations of new beans to try and I'm finding the forum very helpful, as will some of the roasters, I'm placing quite big orders, my consumption grew a lot and also order for some friends. Loving Coffee Compass at the moment! Thinking of subscription with coffee link also.


----------



## Wilmars

Diving further down the rabbit hole I found you on google.


----------



## Pomo dOro

Seeking an answer to a brewing question a long while ago, came upon this wonderful forum, and have been here (lurking until today) ever since


----------



## Komatoes

Yes, another Googler..


----------



## GRADY

Google without a doubt, I was additionally searching for data on mods however needed a UK point of view, particularly as far as parts and so forth.


----------



## Соffее

Internet Search


----------



## Gigizverka

Google search, I was looking for some info on Gaggia Classic old vs new


----------



## Tafka

Colleague at work recommended I join.


----------



## mizunooto

I received an encrypted message from the Illuminati. Seems they like good coffee too.


----------



## Marocchino

Internet search


----------



## Caffeine fan

Google for me.


----------



## loveisintheair

Reddit brought me here.


----------



## ascotwholesale

Through Google, I could reach to Coffee forums UK


----------



## Rozzer

Good old google after researching machines.


----------



## natassa

Search in google. Very visible forum!


----------



## string

Searching for various brew techniques or querying issues on google more often than not let me here.


----------



## Kamtsa

Coming back to here when I'm again stuck overhauling abused Gaggias, or now Le'Lit Combis. Initially some search engine sends me to the middle of some thread, and from there it's down the rabbit hole... (been lurking forever)


----------



## Alder

Mostly by searching coffee-related content on Google and this forum coming up quite high in the results


----------



## jh-iom

Found by searching for Gaggia Classic on google!


----------



## Alam

I have found it from a site.


----------



## Jony

Spam Alert : )


----------



## mdeyn93

Google search, good to see it still going strong!


----------



## msmi

Hi all. Coffee noobie. Lurking for a few weeks. Really great info here. Looking forward to learning. Thks


----------



## dizzy78ro

I drink about 6 to 8 espresso's per day. Went to Naples to visit my mum and I had some of their Cafe Garibaldi espresso. Tried my best to source some beans here in the UK( no joy with the usual online websites), this is how I came across the forum and how everything started.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## silly_savage

I've been directed here from the LFGSS (cycling forum) coffee thread, primarily in answer to my question there about buying/selling, but I'm learning a lot already. I did have my hopes pinned on a barista express, then a Gaggia Classic, now I'm not even sure, but I'm pretty sure I probably want something more substantial/reliable for the grinder, quite possibly a Mignon, not sure about the machine, maybe a DTP, or a 2019 Classic if my budget can stretch.


----------



## AnonDC

Hi, my friend Brad lives for coffee and he is always on the forum. I thought i'd give it a go.


----------



## tweek

Hello from the US ! Espresso newbie..Lot's of useful information on these forums with regards to gaggia usage.


----------



## covfefe

i was searching for a pid for my gaggia cc and found MrShades thread here, and am amazed by the amount of information here.


----------



## AIMoon

I was searching the best coffee forum in Google and I found Coffee Forums UK


----------



## -Mac

Google searching for coffee geek stuff.


----------



## yves

Google Search lead me here


----------



## Nillle

Searching for product info on google.


----------



## Veloracer94

Recommended by a colleague to the forum. I have bought a La Pavoni Europiccola, looking for a grinder to go next to it. Will update with details when I receive it. I also have a La Pavoni PUB 1 alongside an Ascaso Imini. Hopefully my Europiccola will be more fun!


----------



## soaneski

found via Google - in search of interesting bits and bobs around the Gaggia Classic.

Currently in the middle of an overhaul of the whole machine - living as i do in a very hard water area

spent the weekend descaling - managed to get a superb shot of espresso out the very next day. goes to show, a little work brings great rewards

Got the IMS brass showerhead and screen coming this week - looking forward to getting that fitted.

figure i may need to loosen up the grind a touch - getting some water feeding back into the main reservoir during brew..


----------



## ashcroc

soaneski said:


> found via Google - in search of interesting bits and bobs around the Gaggia Classic.
> Currently in the middle of an overhaul of the whole machine - living as i do in a very hard water area
> spent the weekend descaling - managed to get a superb shot of espresso out the very next day. goes to show, a little work brings great rewards
> Got the IMS brass showerhead and screen coming this week - looking forward to getting that fitted.
> figure i may need to loosen up the grind a touch - getting some water feeding back into the main reservoir during brew..


I aim for the OPV to open when I pull a shot. Without fitting a manometer, it's the only way to know what pressure your shot is running at.


----------



## soaneski

Ok so as I quietly suspected, nothing to concern myself with. As it is I'll just coarsen the grind a fraction to help get the water through the coffee a little bit faster. Having great fun learning


----------



## Mbot

Good old Google for me!


----------



## Rickv

Google searc


----------



## Edlong

From a coffee addict !


----------



## Wake22

Searched "UK coffee forum" on Google.


----------



## Wookiee

Another google search.


----------



## scelator703

Rexvomend from another forum when I started to ask too many questions!


----------



## Lunoar48

Lots of google searching


----------



## NeilD

I was searching for a review of the new Crem One dual boiler and this site appeared in the results so I joined


----------



## Bagpu55

Did a lot of internet searching and this forum came up consistently with the best info thankfully


----------



## ETES

Decent espresso led me here. Ironically because of my particular requirements I doubt I can use one of their fine machines. ?


----------



## simplyme

A computer forum of all places led me here


----------



## birel101

Google, I was searching info for my next machine

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavecUK

NeilD said:


> I was searching for a review of the new Crem One dual boiler and this site appeared in the results so I joined


 That will be from one of my youtube backlinks to this forum from a crem One 2B video. All my youtube stuff links back to this forum, or most of it anyway. I do it to help drive traffic to the forum.

I am finishing up the review, should be a week or so it's a big and complex review....Lots to cover and the biggest problem being how to cover it. it's a fairly complex machine in many ways. When available you can see the review from my signature links.


----------



## NeilD

DavecUK said:


> I am finishing up the review, should be a week or so it's a big and complex review....Lots to cover and the biggest problem being how to cover it. it's a fairly complex machine in many ways. When available you can see the review from my signature links.


 Would be good to see your review once you've finished it. I've already bought the crem machine from Bella Barista and it should be delivered any day now


----------



## DavecUK

NeilD said:


> Would be good to see your review once you've finished it. I've already bought the crem machine from Bella Barista and it should be delivered any day now


 I suspect you have not purchased the machine I am reviewing. Probably one of the more standard non pressure profiling models. I have the Crem One 2B R-LFPP Dual and have asked BB not to sell or ship any until the review is done. I don't intend to review any of the more standard machines in the new Crem range because that sort of reviewing is simply not massively interesting to me and personal circumstances mean I have much less time than usual at the moment.

Personally I think they really didn't do the naming very clearly between the different models. Why it couldn't be easier I don't know


----------



## ternary

Googled my way over here trying to sort out how to improve an ancient Gaggia


----------



## LGoose

Google as many others did. Trying to read up on europicollas if I recall


----------



## brewslew

Found through google when I was looking up stripping and doing up my gaggia


----------



## JEC

Massive jealousy of a buddy's setup. He's a forum user, so I guess word of mouth.


----------



## allikat

Definitely a google search (all hail our internet masters) while looking for British suppliers of good things.

The information on here has convinced me to sign up.


----------



## John_s

Yes google search for my new gaggia machine and CFUK pops up!


----------



## coffeelife

Google search.

I adooore coffee, can't even imagine my life without it.


----------



## jlt

Google led me here when looking to think about upgrading


----------



## black_passion

Hi

I did a Google search for: "*coffee forum*" and this came up first.


----------



## ronan08

I was searching for a bottomless portafilter for a barista express and stumbled across the forum


----------



## jan55

On google, searching for reviews


----------



## NickG

Using a new browser that wasn't very UK specific, had to add UK to searches ?


----------



## jase

found you from starting an interest in home coffee,

looks like a great source of info


----------



## xaarock

A dear friend of mine told me about it! Lovely community


----------



## Jony

I can't imagine who.


----------



## 13valentine

Reddit


----------



## AlanJ

I came across the forum ages ago when searching for info on Google.


----------



## IainRS

Came across the forum whilst researching water filters.


----------



## Deegee

As posted in other threads I went searching for why my last machine died and then info on a new one.


----------



## cuprajake

Googled to learn about coffee then fell down the rabbit hole and spent quite a bit, buy cheap buy twice, and still not sure what coffee i like


----------



## Sarzah

Cuprajake said:


> Googled to learn about coffee then fell down the rabbit hole and spent quite a bit, buy cheap buy twice, and still not sure what coffee i like


 Haha, this is so true...


----------



## ndunnett

Googling around trying to find good, cheap espresso equipment


----------



## Jony

You said cheap get pour over first, cheap does not always work out. It's wasteful to buy 3 times.


----------



## ndunnett

I mean cheap as in not spending £1000, I certainly won't be buying three times


----------



## GeorgiD

..." reasonably priced" may be?


----------



## Gillian

Glenn said:


> *Please Note - You must be signed in to Vote in this Poll - **Register for FREE *
> 
> Coffee Forums UK started little over 2 years ago and already has a member base of over 900 members.
> 
> We are keen to understand where you heard about Coffee Forums UK, and ways that we can become more visible.
> 
> With an increased membership comes additional benefits, such as more competitions and prizes, group buys (discount opportunities), and greater sharing of knowledge, and assistance from other members in your area.
> 
> Please take a few moments to choose the reason in the poll that you identify with, or choose 'other' and leave a comment below
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to help us plan to serve you better


 Google I was looking for coffee roaster information


----------



## Biccers

Just chanced upon it while getting into espresso! It gets more technical than a lot of sites so was very useful!


----------



## tj893

Much like the majority it kept on returning results in google when I was researching espresso...and the discussion seemed well rounded and really useful. And here I am!


----------



## Dave double bean

Google found it for me

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## captainhaddock

Came across via google search, as I go further down the rabbit hole of pump pressure tweaking, water filtration etc...


----------



## JarlZER0

New member- Reddit posts refer to the forum and I like the idea of a UK specific hub so here I am.


----------



## Rexz

Came across this site from a google search. I think I was reviewing the sage barista at the time but oh how that has all changed 😕. A whole other world to coffee machines awaited me!


----------



## PT89

Like pretty much everyone else - research on google. iirc I was looking for local roasters


----------



## Rocco

Trying to find info about the MrShades Gaggia Classic PID kit brought me here.


----------



## aakbany

Heard about this forum from Reddit and while searching for info on the MrShades PID kit!


----------



## Hilts

Found you after reading an article from coffeeblog.co.uk


----------



## Opeth

Google brought me here.


----------



## Adibabi

A Google search for me


----------



## Jimbob2k

Google - but via a great blog on modding a Classic with a Raspberry PI as the controller


----------



## Valkyrie88

Inspired due to lockdown, located via google!


----------



## potter985

Searching reviews of coffee machines in google


----------



## Hightower

Need a coffee machine. Now is the time 😎


----------



## Jony

Good what's your budget and where you based.and what coffee do you like.


----------



## McPhie

Was googling UK price for a Gaggia Classic and some of the for sale listings came up


----------



## cmollenbach

Searched for some grinder info and found the forum


----------



## PD2020

Hello everyone. I've been reading this forum for a couple of weeks now and found it very interesting.

I found you in Google 🙂


----------



## negativesentiment

Found via a facebook group with someone saying this place was great for info - looking forward to reading and learning!


----------



## CameramanM9

Hi there, I came across the forum whilst doing a search on repairs for my coffee machine and obviously Google found a similarity in the answer. Lucky me!


----------



## little_rob

Stumbled across the forum before buying my gaggia classic


----------



## ChrisB9

After lurking for a while and finding out some great info after buying my Gaggia decided to join!


----------



## Heather B

After reading DavecUK's reviews on Bella Barista, which in itself had taken a while to discover.


----------



## PeterJG57

Had a problem with my Gaggia Classic and started Googling for a solution (solenoid) which led me to the forum. Now, in little more than 2-months, have done almost all of the Classic mods and bought a Niche Zero!


----------



## spookym

Looking at machine reviews and came across DaveC 😎


----------



## ebbz139

Google.


----------



## Suru82

When I start the adventure with coffee in searching information about coffee and machines. At the moment I have Jura e8 to learn from others in the forum


----------



## DKv60

Just acquired an old(2011 version) GC, and was researching PID kits for it. The rabbit hole of r/coffee lead me here


----------



## MrSalty

^ Same as DKv60 above... r/coffee and r/espresso pushed me in this direction! Figured I'd get involved and go for some used gear instead of brand new.


----------



## Noah T

Trawling google for reviews of cheap coffee bean roasters!


----------



## Johann

Google search when I was looking at roasting own coffee.


----------



## tallamericano

Found on google also. I recently bought a sage barista pro and am now doing SCA courses 👌👏🏼


----------



## RachelB

I came across the site when deciding that I ought to spend less money in coffee shops and that I enjoy the ritual of preparing my daily cup.


----------



## Ljeezy

Google as i decided to upgrade my delonghi


----------



## ngrumps

Ended up finding my way here whilst looking for reviews of multiple grinders via google


----------



## prezes

Via google while researching DTP


----------



## ScottM

A friend linked me to a post they found in the for sale section.


----------



## Claudy

I found about you here: https://coffeeavenue.ch/en/


----------



## Raziel

Just through googling!


----------



## sixpence

I was reading about the Niche on the home-barista forums (while waiting for mine to arrive) and someone mentioned "the UK forum". One curious google search later and I wound up here.

I've been merrily reading threads for the past week, so figured I should finally post something 😀

Oh, and my Niche has arrived so I am also now highly caffeinated.


----------



## Haylebarista

Google certain kit options and this forum was the best and seemed friendly with content that is very useful.


----------



## johnwelch

google - I like to be original...


----------



## SafetyThird

Spent the past few days researching for a home espresso machine which led me here


----------



## mnakh

Got interested in espresso during lockdown and came across the forum through Google


----------



## 1823Dave

Google! It's one of the few places outside of Reddit to really discuss all things coffee. Great to see such a good UK contingent


----------



## Espressodutchie

Google! Happy with the find


----------



## Lovelock

Google 100%.

Most of my coffee related searches follow the same rule which is to add the word reddit for /coffee but this forum come up too.


----------



## The Grumpy Tea Man

The almighty Google search


----------



## Baz

Google search, was looking for information on grinders and found this great community


----------



## Kimmo

Google search and got a recommendation to join.


----------



## oxidising

Whilst googling around for advice on a good grinder to buy


----------



## FelixRT

Googling about Gaggia classic and mods to make better coffee!


----------



## Tobyrose115

Google about 8 years ago I think. Been lurking since.


----------



## Deviant

Getting tired of my cheap non pump machine and Google.


----------



## chaywa

My sister is a barista and has recommended me to this website for a while - just never took the plunge!


----------



## mikeycoffee

I think for me, it was a mixture of searching for certain coffee machines or help with brewing, but also looking for a way to purchase coffee kit that would be well documented and perhaps cheaper than resale sites. The extra benefit of buying from a forum for me was that the people on there would generally have a better understanding of their equipment and how to look after it


----------



## AzizD

Been a lurker for far too long ever since I came across the site on a google search


----------



## Autocuratorsscotland

A bit of googling and it was an obvious choice!


----------



## moppy

Been googling about various grinder options in the UK and came across this forum. Great to see such an active community of coffee maniacs 👍


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Doof

Ohh good old Google for me, was looking for some information on an Anfim grinder and found lots of useful information and very helpful people


----------



## JTNC

I was introduced to this forum by Gareth from Coffee by the Casuals and I'm very glad he told me about it. I've been lurking and I'm learning so much already! Just looking at getting my first espresso machine & grinder. Very low budgets here so looking at SH equipment at the moment!


----------



## filthynines

JTNC said:


> I was introduced to this forum by Gareth from Coffee by the Casuals and I'm very glad he told me about it. I've been lurking and I'm learning so much already! Just looking at getting my first espresso machine & grinder. Very low budgets here so looking at SH equipment at the moment!


 Hey @JTNC! Was just scrolling through and saw your initials and thought - I know those letters...

You will find some excellent second-hand equipment on here as I mentioned. There will be plenty who'll give you the benefit of their advice and experience 

Welcome to the rabbit hole! 
Gareth


----------



## JTNC

filthynines said:


> Hey @JTNC! Was just scrolling through and saw your initials and thought - I know those letters...
> 
> You will find some excellent second-hand equipment on here as I mentioned. There will be plenty who'll give you the benefit of their advice and experience
> 
> Welcome to the rabbit hole!
> Gareth


 Hey! I tried to tag you in my post but I couldn't figure out how to tag Casuals! 😜 Good to see you on here!


----------



## Rick Welch

thread on hotukdeals for amazon prime day. always some good info on there, tho it's getting very focussed on phone deals and any coffee talk just gets a bit bitchy


----------



## hysaf

Google. I was looking for the forum for UK coffee enthusiasts. Am happy to have found this place.


----------



## howza123

A friend told me about the forum and how it was a great place to get advice and also a safe place for a new coffee geek to ask lots of daft questions!


----------



## Hallett

Google for me, just recently upgraded and was looking for answers for several questions and this forum kept popping up so decided to join up and keep learning

Dan


----------



## Fiyo

Was trying to research entry level machines and googled to find a UK based forum. Finding my way about slowly but can anyone, advise how to see latest posts first as every thread I open seems, to gave started a decade, or more ago and, I would prefer to see the latest posts first as, my default


----------



## pcump84

Introduced to real espresso by a fellow user and La Pavoni evangelical in West Wales. Nearly had to attend hospital to see what was wrong with my heart at 0300, but realised I'd never had coffee like that before! Now I spend large parts of my day playing with my own europiccola! What a machine - only managed a few good coffees so far, but where would the fun be in the machine getting it right every time!


----------



## Hopebrewer

I came across the site while looking for a coffee machine!


----------



## Colsea82

I'm looking at buying a coffee machine and grinder. Found this forum on a Google search. So much useful information just had to join.


----------



## Rapid

Colsea82 said:


> I'm looking at buying a coffee machine and grinder. Found this forum on a Google search. So much useful information just had to join.


 Hello from Derby 👋


----------



## HeliosFA

I have been digging into the world of decent coffee, found myself looking at buying a machine and ended up finding this forum on Google while looking for real reviews from enthusiasts of different machines.


----------



## bakingjames

Found the site on the Aillio Bullet Facebook page as I was after one! Hadn't heard of it or been on it before then.


----------



## Coffeenewboy

Found here on a Google search a while ago...


----------



## ulf

Hello from Bulgaria 

Google. I was looking for Mazzer Royal.


----------



## Tom - Batch Coffee

I was talking to a coffee roaster in Manchester and he pointed me your way.

Looking forward to connecting with some coffee people around the UK.


----------



## Astin001

Google search for buying and selling used gear


----------



## Blend84

Was researching my next set up


----------



## Ken3591

Google searching while looking for info on coffee machine. Just a beginner but this site looks full of great advice


----------



## Orangez

Google searching on which coffee machine to buy, and then found myself at the precipice of the rabbit hole realising I need a grinder, a scale etc

This forum has been answering a lot of my questions and have been lurking a while.


----------



## Lyt_han

I've been Looking to buy a new question with so many questions google was my best friend, which lead me to straight to this forum


----------



## LiamM25

Internet search attempting to work out what grinder to purchase.


----------



## nvs

Was looking for grinder on internet.


----------



## CremaNiall

Obnic told me about it


----------



## Mike_coffeeinbath

google, found a forum post when searching for some information


----------



## DavecUK

Mike_coffeeinbath said:


> google, found a forum post when searching for some information


 Welcome to the forum Mike. Out of curiosity what information were you searching for?


----------



## Mike_coffeeinbath

DavecUK said:


> Welcome to the forum Mike. Out of curiosity what information were you searching for?


 I was searching up machines having got curious about Fracionos, so found a thread where someone was asking about about them.


----------



## DavecUK

Mike_coffeeinbath said:


> I was searching up machines having got curious about Fracionos, so found a thread where someone was asking about about them.


 Quite a few people on here have Fracinos.


----------



## Ilves

I'm from Estonia, and of course, we don't have our own community, so for me, this is the only European forum about coffee. Honestly, I found the forum a couple of years ago using Google and I read it from time to time, but now I decided to create an account as I'm going to choose my small home roaster, and here I found some information about Sandbox Smart roaster, which fits well with my demands.


----------



## DavecUK

Ilves said:


> I'm from Estonia, and of course, we don't have our own community, so for me, this is the only European forum about coffee. Honestly, I found the forum a couple of years ago using Google and I read it from time to time, but now I decided to create an account as I'm going to choose my small home roaster, and here I found some information about Sandbox Smart roaster, which fits well with my demands.


 Welcome to the forum...I think there may be a few Sandbox user on here soon and there are plenty of members knowledgable about roasting.

There is a special offer on the Sandbox Smart from one of our advertisers, but I have no idea if they ship to Estonia.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/56614-sandbox-coffee-roaster-and-cooler-package-deal-offer-for-forum-members/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=800081&embedComment=800081&embedDo=findComment#comment-800081


----------



## AlanSky

I found the site through a Google search about reviews for different set ups for home espresso makers  glad I found you


----------



## Juliearrow

Similar to a lot of people, trying to do research on next espresso machine and the forum popped up on google.

Quickly realising a lot of the content here is worth 10X the other reviews found by google!


----------



## i_like_food

Bought a Gaggia Baby 06 and was researching how to get the best (or, more honestly, avoid the disgusting coffee I made) and found the forum via Google. Loads of really useful information and helpful users.


----------



## Han John Byron

Doing research on the DE1 espresso machine brought me to these forums. Grinder research kept me here. All the great contributors and coffee discussion saw me finally register.

Dropped coffee for a long time due to acid reflux issues. Somehow eventually discovered that moka can coffee didn't trigger this issue, did a few years there. Got a used E61 HX machine and a Sette 270 four years ago. Lagom p64 is ordered and a machine decision pending shortly for the next step down the rabbit hole. Looking forward to sharing it with you all!


----------



## RBoston

I was looking for information on the Gaggia classic machines and the site came up in a Google search.


----------



## SiiJar

Looking at equipment options and found the forum via Google.


----------



## Leherb

I found the Forum looking for reviews on machines and a place to buy second hand equipment.


----------



## Tennistim

Google got me here!


----------



## micaela

wandered in here after some youtube and google searches. hoping to upgrade from manual grinder + moka to electric grinder + espresso machine.


----------



## pcump84

Bought a la pavoni europiccola and have set about upgrading it but struggling with a porlex hand grinder. Desperately searching for an upgrade but really I want a niche but don't want to spend £500!


----------



## DavecUK

pcump84 said:


> Bought a la pavoni europiccola and have set about upgrading it but struggling with a porlex hand grinder. Desperately searching for an upgrade but really I want a niche but don't want to spend £500!


 Welcome to the forum...


----------



## toldfield112

I found it through google whilst trying to research coffee grinders, I think I googled the same question someone had asked so it came up


----------



## BillyG68

Found my way here via numerous online searches related to coffee machines and grinders. Glad to have followed the links to here as loads of great info to be found.


----------



## SiW

Came across this forum when looking for tips via Internet search to improve my Gaggia Classic coffee machine.


----------



## Drew

Via google when searching for advice regarding replacement of my Delonghi Bean to Cup machine.


----------



## tannie

google as well while researching about gaggia classic and la pavoni europicolla


----------



## Bazinda

I foi f it looking for gaggia refund instructions. What a treasure trove.


----------



## Nad

The gooseneck on my Bonavita kettle was broken by movers 😞, while searching for a replacement I stumbled across a post about them on the forum, and have lurked for a while since!


----------



## Tipperary

Google search, I was either looking for beans or machines.


----------



## Simp88

Google for me, I was actually looking to buy my first 'proper' expresso machine and very almost did from here but was beaten to it!


----------



## Wilkins1kc

Google....visited briefly before I bought the Gaggia. I think I had read somewhere about problems with the UK distributor and was looking to figure out if all was OK. Quickly realised any bad news related to a previous situation many years back.


----------



## AnaMaria

I was looking for grinders reviews and found it


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee

Dr Google !


----------



## phil28

Google after looking for a review


----------



## Keith007

I ordered an item from Bella Barista and heard about you on there website.


----------



## Yemmo

I was advised to come here as by Bella Barista


----------



## 9ail

Google after looking for used machine


----------



## ben44

Google for me too, after looking for what machine to buy.


----------



## LostInSpace

Google as well, was looking for recommendations on grinders, beans and technique.


----------



## FranFal

By a Google search when we were having problems with our BTC machine. Down the rabbit hole I went and I have be trawling through the forums searching for information on machines, grinders, etc.


----------



## BruceB

I said Google, but I think it may have actually been a link from Home Barista whilst I was looking at the Niche 0 and the Solo


----------



## poldo

reddit


----------



## Roko

I was trying to source info for my Solo and it popped up!


----------



## petersongod

my colleague told me about it. we are both fond of coffee!


----------



## Leyline

Endless google searches for the right grinder/machine combo 😁


----------



## GabrielleQuinn

Hello, thanks to Internet search I've found this amazing forum!


----------



## DavecUK

@GabrielleQuinn welcome to the forum.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips

I stumbled across @DavecUK reviews of the Niche and its been down hill (well down the rabbit hole) ever since !


----------



## KarlL

Hello everyone. I found the forum years ago while searching the web for grinder info. I've been an automatic user for the past few years, but now and ready to get back into semi-auto life. Just need to figure out what I'm going to buy. 

DavecUK reviews and posts have been nice viewing and reading, as well as the well informed opinions of MediumRoastSteam. I look forward to learning more and hopefully also getting to the point I can help others as much as the other members have.


----------



## AlbertR

I have found „coffeeforums.co.uk" by following a link by a member at a German forum, „kaffee-netz.de".


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

AlbertR said:


> I have found „coffeeforums.co.uk" by following a link by a member at a German forum, „kaffee-netz.de".


 When I bought my Kinu M68 grinder a while back I read a lot of information on KaffeeNetz forum, and also on Espressoman, a Romanian forum.


----------



## Shiba Junior

From a random coffee post in reddit 😀


----------



## Nice But

Google recommendation.... top of the page, nice work guys


----------



## Flat Eric

Google sent me when I was searching for coffee stuff!


----------



## Aqeel Ahmad

i hear about coffe forums uk on google search when am search about something related to coffee


----------



## IntoxNitram

A Google search. Was specifically looking for a coffee forum and this was the first result and looked like the most active.


----------



## lydhenry

I search espresso machine by google and found this fantastic forums!


----------



## Cupsheknows

Fairly certain it was a google search


----------



## pitchcircle

Found it through a DuckDuckGo search.


----------



## Florio

Google search


----------



## Florio

Just joined to learn more. We have a Piaggio Ape that we are about to start using as a coffee bar. We bought a Fracino dual fuel coffee machine and we are now looking at all the other accessories to buy,


----------



## extraction

Just joined up - what a great source of info. 

My Google searches would often land me here and home-barista.


----------



## NeVs

Found it searching for the GCP boost box


----------



## Withnail66

A personal recommendation from a coffee lover. Good source of info and handy tips


----------



## Badger410

I heard about the site after posting about wanting to get into Espresso on a wet shaving forum.


----------



## Ukcoffeeguy

For me, it was just a google search for 'Coffee forums', never knew about this place otherwise (if the name were any different i would probably not have found it)


----------



## benjgh

definitely a google search for me....looking for new toys


----------



## Slenkhar

came up in a google search when looking to purchase starting equipment


----------



## Dawid_owl

Google search... but ohh dear I'm so glad I came here


----------



## JoshDoesCoff33s

Found while researching an upgrade to my dedica/blade grinder set up!


----------



## CoffeeBillyBob

The classic "Google Search" lead me to find the site. Answers all my questions in one place.


----------



## Ozziano

Was looking to buy a grinder and coffee forums appeared with someone selling what i wanted


----------



## Leblanc

Through a friend


----------



## niawo

Google search.


----------



## Fi's coffee

Google search


----------



## foz1284

I found it from a google search looking for grinders


----------



## mark.haywood

Hello
I used an internet search engine


----------



## CoffeePlease

Hi there,
Searching for coffee forums.


----------



## Muckenash

Hi
Google search looking for best porta filter basket size and girders all ended in the site so I thought I’d better join.


----------



## coffeechap

Muckenash said:


> Hi
> Google search looking for best porta filter basket size and girders all ended in the site so I thought I’d better join.


Good choice it’s been a fantastic resource for many years


----------

